# Ceramic coatings



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Do all these types of coatings need to be done inside? Or should I say not exposed to the elements.


----------



## Delta4 (Jun 19, 2015)

Not impossible, but you need to be lucky with the weather, damp air, dust, sunlight can/will be a problem, best off done inside or under cover at least.


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Yeah thought so. Thanks


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

What ceramic coatings do you use Dennis?


----------



## Delta4 (Jun 19, 2015)

There is a list on my site of my favourite brands but have used a lot more, it often comes down what label/brand some one likes or wants.


----------



## Gh0sty (Sep 7, 2017)

Hi All,

I thought I'd stick this on here, rather than start another thread - I got my TT delivered, and I'm 100% sure there is a ceramic coating due to the sheer speed of water shed on it, cleaning time is about 1/3 of my old car, it is truly a revelation!

I read that, once the coating is on, you dont have to apply anything on top? Now, surely there is something I can add to keep the coating in top condition? My old detailing routine of rinse,foam,rinse,wash,rinse,clay,polish and wax is suffering here!

Is there much point using a liquid wax on top, or is this likely to damage the coat? I'm assuming that using a rotary polisher is a no go on it also as it will cut through the coat?

Cheers!


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

To my limited knowledge no you can't use anything on top unless it's the same coating saying that prob best to start again with it all. If it's meant to last a year then maybe after 10 months get it detailed.


----------



## Delta4 (Jun 19, 2015)

If your certain that the the car has a coating, have a look at the carpro range all bases are covered regarding maintenance.


----------



## drivedetailed (Jun 18, 2018)

ian222 said:


> To my limited knowledge no you can't use anything on top unless it's the same coating saying that prob best to start again with it all. If it's meant to last a year then maybe after 10 months get it detailed.


You can keep it topped up with a spray sealant , that is all you should ever need on a ceramic coating.

Check out some Gtechniq products , they sell a lot things specifically made for applying to Ceramic Coatings.


----------

